# 2009 Cabin Fever Expo



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering who is planning to attend the Cabin Fever Expo in York next January. Llyn Rice and I are coming down, and I expect a number of NJLS G1 steamers as well. 
This event is an excellent opportunity to get metals, hand tools and machine tool accessories, so start a shopping list if you are planning to go. 

Larry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

It is early yet... but with travel cost, flight restrictions and fuel prices seems we should have good attendance. There will be quite a few of the Aikenback Live steamers who have made plans to attend and we will set up our portable.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My vendor space is already paid for. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess this will be the same weekend as the Diamond head event. If it is what a bummer. Later RJD


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, do you know the schedule for setting up the G1 track? Wasn't it set up for Friday running this year? 
Llyn and I might come down on Thursday, and be available for the setup. 

Lary


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry 
I will update you once there is confirmation but normally we setup on the evening of the auction(Friday).


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like they are both on the same weekend. Diamondhead 2009 is January 16-18 and Cabin Fever is January 17 & 18. It's a no brainer for me since I am in Houston. It's only a 6 hour drive to Diamondhead and it's much warmer. But I would like to attend Cabin Fever sometime. I believe this is supposed to be the last year the dates conflict. Looks like the closest airport for Cabin Fever is Baltimore. Is this what most of you use that fly or do you use Philadelphia? 

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/ 

http://www.diamondhead.org/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
I believe the Harrisburg and/or Leigh airport are closer


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 08/19/2008 9:46 AM
John 
I believe the Harrisburg and/or Leigh airport are closer




Charles, I appreciate your attention to details.........but for all pratical purposes those two cities might as well be in Kazakhstan. SW has nonstops to both Baltimore and Philadelphia.


----------

